# Help me identify this part



## rsteinbacher (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello... I have attached an image of the rubber bushing for my moon roof that is damaged and causing a substantial leak. Can you tell me where I can get a replacement part for this and what it is officially called?

Rob

Use this link to view image -> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ocozfh8d1fff8gx/IMG_1488.jpg


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like it maybe what the FSM refers to as the "weatherstrip". Any Nissan dealer should be able to supply it.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

what year is your vehicle??


----------

